# Throttle body spacer?



## merlinsrealm (Mar 13, 2005)

Any opinions on throttle body spacers for a 2002 Xterra W/supercharger? Any gains in power or fuel efficency?

Eric


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nothing but a joke.. in my opinion...


----------

